# [solved] Linux 5.0 kernel panics with "bad rip value"

## levente

Gentoo kernel panics on boot after upgrading kernel from 4.19.2 to 5.0

It gives me the error "Bad RIP value", I'm unsure what causes it

It was compiled using genkernel (using only the "all" command-line argument)

kernel config: https://0x0.st/zHiO.txt (https://pastebin.com/RWNZyKn0)Last edited by levente on Sat Mar 23, 2019 8:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mno

Can you post the output you get at load-time?  Doing a cursory check online, this can be tied to a number of things and also to older kernel versions...

----------

## levente

 *mno wrote:*   

> Can you post the output you get at load-time?  Doing a cursory check online, this can be tied to a number of things and also to older kernel versions...

 

Since I'm not sure if Gentoo saves backtraces at all, I took the easy route and just took a picture of my computer

Picture: http://0x0.st/zXJn.jpg

I hope it didn't cut anything important off

----------

## Verdazil

 *levente wrote:*   

> Gentoo kernel panics on boot after upgrading kernel from 4.19.2 to 5.0

 And what is this urgent need? Are you a developer?

It would be correct to upgrade to 4.19.27-r1 stable kernel release and and wait for branch 5 to become stable.

----------

## Muso

 *Verdazil wrote:*   

>  *levente wrote:*   Gentoo kernel panics on boot after upgrading kernel from 4.19.2 to 5.0 And what is this urgent need? Are you a developer?
> 
> It would be correct to upgrade to 4.19.27-r1 stable kernel release and and wait for branch 5 to become stable.

 

5 is stable.

https://www.kernel.org/

 *Quote:*   

> Latest Stable Kernel : 5.0.2

 

----------

## toralf

 *levente wrote:*   

> I hope it didn't cut anything important off

 Try other framebuffer settings to get more lines in the output - the screen shot lacks the part of the beginning of the stack trace.

But if you have a more comprehensive scrren shot you might consider to ask in "linux Kernel <linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org>" too.

----------

## Verdazil

 *Muso wrote:*   

> 5 is stable.

 Not right. All 5 Gentoo kernel have testing status for all platforms. See https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

----------

## Naib

 *Verdazil wrote:*   

>  *Muso wrote:*   5 is stable. Not right. All 5 Gentoo kernel have testing status for all platforms. See https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

  Gentoo marks LTS kernels as stable 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1090920-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-lts.html

@ OP coincidently, I got a RIP as well the 1st time I compiled and booted oO.  I recompiled and it worked. try a make clean

----------

## Hu

 *levente wrote:*   

>  *mno wrote:*   Can you post the output you get at load-time?  Doing a cursory check online, this can be tied to a number of things and also to older kernel versions... 
> 
> Since I'm not sure if Gentoo saves backtraces at all, I took the easy route and just took a picture of my computer

 That is a Linux kernel issue, not a Gentoo issue.  The kernel does not persist panic text to your local disk because there is nowhere to save it.  The kernel can send the text over the network or a serial port, so that some other system can save it. *Verdazil wrote:*   

>  *levente wrote:*   Gentoo kernel panics on boot after upgrading kernel from 4.19.2 to 5.0 And what is this urgent need? Are you a developer?
> 
> It would be correct to upgrade to 4.19.27-r1 stable kernel release and and wait for branch 5 to become stable.

 OP did not say it was urgent.  The kernel he picked is a released kernel that should work if managed properly.  He wants help managing it.  It's a reasonable request to put in this forum.

----------

## levente

Thanks for all the replies

Turns out it was a rookie mistake, I left out the --luks and --lvm options from genkernel

----------

